# اعتصام للاقباط بالمحله بعد خطف طفله عمرها 15 سنه / لورانس



## o0oandro0o (5 أكتوبر 2006)

*اعتصام للاقباط بالمحله بعد خطف طفله عمرها 15 سنه / لورانس*

*تم اختطاف الطفله لورانس وجيه اميل البالغه من العمر خمسه عشر عاما .. وكانت الفتاه خرجت للحصول على دؤس خصوصى الساعه الواحده ظهرا ولم تعود .. وجاءت رسائل على الموبايل تهدد والدها بانه يعاكسهم فى رزقهم ولذلك تم اختطاف الفتاه .. ثانى رساله تقول ان البنت غير راضيه بالاسلام .. والرساله الثالثه كانت تقول ان لم تسلم سيقتلوها ....وبناء عليه تجمع الاقباط فى كنيسه مارجرجس بالمحله الكبرى واكثر من 400 فرد وطالبوا بعدم خروج الفتيات الى الشارع او المدارس .. والحاله فى منتهى الخطوره . __________________هام جدا إستمع_________________
للاستماع الى الاب الكاهن يروى القصه... إضغط هنا تسجيل حى للمظاهره وعائله لورانس .... إضغط هنا
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
وبعد الإعتصام .. والمظاهره الكبيره التى قام بها الأقباط 
عوده لورانس ومبروك للأقباط عوده بنت الملك ..... إضغط هنا 

*​


----------



## Scofield (5 أكتوبر 2006)

الله يسامحهم مش عارفين يسبتو أن الأسلام حقيقى و مش عارفين ينشروه و يقومو يخطفو الأطفال أسوة بنبيهم الكااااااااااااذب


----------



## دانى (5 أكتوبر 2006)

تمكنت الفتاة لورانس وجيه أميل (15 سنة) من الهرب من خاطفيها الذين حاولوا أسلمتها. وقد روت تفاصيل الخطف والهروب من الخاطفين الذين قاموا بتخديرها

ارحمنا يارب من الكلاب المسعورة
*ها انا ارسلكم كحملان وسط الذئاب*
*تعالوا الى يا مباركى ابى رثوا الملك المعد لكم من قبل تاسيس العالم*​


----------



## Scofield (5 أكتوبر 2006)

دانى قال:


> تمكنت الفتاة لورانس وجيه أميل (15 سنة) من الهرب من خاطفيها الذين حاولوا أسلمتها. وقد روت تفاصيل الخطف والهروب من الخاطفين الذين قاموا بتخديرها
> 
> ارحمنا يارب من الكلاب المسعورة
> *ها انا ارسلكم كحملان وسط الذئاب*
> *تعالوا الى يا مباركى ابى رثوا الملك المعد لكم من قبل تاسيس العالم*​



الحمد لله الحمد لله أشكرك يا رب أنك تحمينا من أيدى هؤلاء الضالين مبروك الفرحة لاسرتها و مبروك لها بعودتها بالسلامة من خاطفيها


----------



## MRAHEB (5 أكتوبر 2006)

أتوقع إن خاطفنها مسيحي سكران ترى إنتوا الخمر عنكم عادي

أتوقع اللي خاطفنها مسيحي سكران ترى الخمر عندكم مثل الماي وألحين هذه طفلة هذه عمرها فوق 25 سنة


----------



## ابوكرتونة (5 أكتوبر 2006)

ألف مبروك للورانس و عائلتها
( وان كان الله معنا فمن علينا)


----------



## Scofield (5 أكتوبر 2006)

MRAHEB قال:


> أتوقع اللي خاطفنها مسيحي سكران ترى الخمر عندكم مثل الماي وألحين هذه طفلة هذه عمرها فوق 25 سنة



أيوه فعلا مسيحى سكران وراح خطفها و قالها تسلم و راح بعت 3رسائل للموبايل"تهدد والدها بانه يعاكسهم فى رزقهم ولذلك تم اختطاف الفتاه .. ثانى رساله تقول ان البنت غير راضيه بالاسلام .. والرساله الثالثه كانت تقول ان لم تسلم سيقتلوها" ولى سؤال هل هذا المسيحى أعترف بالأسلام وهو سكران:t33:


----------



## Scofield (5 أكتوبر 2006)

وبعدين مال أسمك غريب كده حد يسمى نفسه "مراحيض":t33:


----------



## My Rock (5 أكتوبر 2006)

MRAHEB قال:


> أتوقع إن خاطفنها مسيحي سكران ترى إنتوا الخمر عنكم عادي


 
*خليك مؤدب يا عزيزي لان السب مش حيفيدك صدقني*


----------



## Scofield (5 أكتوبر 2006)

My Rock قال:


> *خليك مؤدب يا عزيزي لان السب مش حيفيدك صدقني*



بعد أذنك حبيبى MyRock خليه يقول اللى فى نفسه ده من ضعف موقفهم و مش لاقين حاجة يتحججو بيها


----------



## under-taker (5 أكتوبر 2006)

بيكذبوا الكذبه ويصدقوها
لوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووول
احنا مش محتاجين نخطف حد 
مصر كانت كلها نصارى اصلا والحمدلله اصبحنا بفضل الله دولة اسلاميه


----------



## under-taker (5 أكتوبر 2006)

ريمون لو كنا ضعاف زي مانت بتقول ماكنتش مصر كلها دخلت الاسلام
وماتقوليش الجزيه
الجزيه كانت من 2 درهم ل 2 دينار سنويا 
والي يبيع دينه عشان 2 درهم يبقى ماهو هذا الدين؟؟؟


----------



## REDEMPTION (5 أكتوبر 2006)

under-taker قال:


> بيكذبوا الكذبه ويصدقوها
> لوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووول
> احنا مش محتاجين نخطف حد
> مصر كانت كلها نصارى اصلا والحمدلله اصبحنا *بفضل الله* دولة اسلاميه


 
*+*

للاسف اخى الحبيب ... يبدوا أنك تجهل تاريخ بلادك إن كنت مصرى .. و إن لم تكن فيبدوا انك لا تحب مادة التاريخ بشكل عام 

تحياتى


----------



## under-taker (5 أكتوبر 2006)

لا انا دارس التاريخ كويس
وعارف ان مصر كانت نصارى واصبحت الان دولة اغلب سكانها من المسلمين
تقدر تنكر ده؟؟


----------



## Coptic Man (6 أكتوبر 2006)

*عجبي لصفاقتك ايها الحانوتي *

*لو الاسلام فعلا دين سلام او حتي دين من اساسه فلماذا يدخل بحملة عسكرية *

*كيف تستطيع ان تداري علي ذالك انهم شوية اوغاد يحملون سيوف ويطمعون في النكاح هؤلاء هم اجدادك يا محمدي الذي يجب ان تفتخر بهم دائما*

*ولنري كيف دخلت المسيحية مصر*

*أتى القديس مرقس إلى مصرنا الحبيبة حاملاً كلمات الوحى الإلهى بعد أن قبلها وأخذها من السيد المسيح له المجد .*
*لم يأتى حاملاً سيفاً أو رمحاً لم يأتى محارباً غازياً أو محتلاً بقصد القتل والنهب والسلب والسبى بل أتى حاملاً بشارة السلام وكلمات الفرح لأهل مصر , لهذا لم يحتاج إلى جيش بل أتى بمفرده داعياً لرسالة إلهية هى رسالة الحب والسلام.*
*لم ينهب أرزاق الأقباط وعرقهم وكدهم ويطردهم من أعمالهم.*
*لم يمس عزهم الوطنى وقوميتهم وكرامتهم , بل زادهم مجداً وكرامة بأن جعلهم أولاداً للإله.*
*لم يذلهم ويسترقهم ويستعبدهم بل أعطاهم الحرية فى المسيح.*
*كان كل غرضه أن يعرف المصريين الأقباط المسيح فلم يضع شروطاً بين منتصر ومنهزم غالباً ومغلوباً أو بين سيداً وعبداً ( كما فعل العرب المسلمين بشروطهم الثلاثة جزية أم قتال أم موت) *
*فإختار الأقباط طريق الحق والكرامة والعزة والحرية والعدالة بين البشر جميعاً .. ألا وهو طريق الإيمان بالحياة فى سلام السيد المسيح له كل مجد.*​


----------



## Coptic Man (6 أكتوبر 2006)

*وعاوز تعرف الجزية يا حانوتي *

*اللي انتا بتتكلم فيها من غير ما تفهم حافظ لا فاهم *

*خذ اقرئ يا امة محمد كتبتك ومن مواقعك الاسلامية *

*الجـــــــــزية التى فرضها العرب المسلمون على أقباط مصر *

*في الخراج وما كان من أمر مصر في ذلك مع القبط قال زهير بن معاوية ‏:‏ حدثنا سهيل عن أبيه عن أبي هريرة قال‏:‏ قال رسول اللّه صلى الله عليه وسلم‏:‏ ‏"‏ منعت العراق درهمها وقفيرها ومنعت الشام مدها ودينارها ومنعت مصر إردبها وعدتم من حيث بدأتم ‏"‏ قال أبو عبيد‏:‏ قد أخبر صلى الله عليه وسلم بما لم يكن وهو في علم الله كائن فخرّج لفظه على لفظ الماضي لأنه ماضِ في علم الله وفي إعلامه بهذا قبل وقوعه ما دل على إثبات نبوته ودل على رضاه من عمر رضي الله عنه ما وظفه على الكفرة من الخراج في الأمصار‏.‏ 
وفي تفسير المنع وجهان‏:‏ أحدهما‏:‏ أنه علم أنهم سيسلمون ويسقط عنهم ما وظف عليهم فصاروا مانعين بإسلامهم ما وظف عليهم يدل عليه قوله‏:‏ ‏"‏ وعدتم من حيث بدأتم ‏"‏ وقيل معناه‏:‏ أنهم يرجعون عن الطاعة والأوّل أحسن‏.‏ *
*وقال ابن عبد الحكم عن عبيد اللّه بن لهيعة‏ :‏ لما فتح عمرو بن العاص مصر صولح على جميع من فيها من الرجال من القبط من راهق الحلم إلى ما فوق ذلك ليس فيهم امرأة ولا صبيّ ولا وعن هشام بن أبي رقية اللخميّ‏:‏ أن عمرو بن العاص لما فتح مصر قال لقبط مصر‏:‏ إن من كتمني كنزًا عنده فقدرت عليه قتلته وإنّ قبطيًا من أرض الصعيد يقال له‏:‏ بطرس ذكر لعمرو‏:‏ إن عنده كنزًا فأرسل إليه فسأله فأنكر وجحد فحبسه في السجن وعمرو يسأل عنه‏:‏ هل تسمعونه يسأل عن أحد فقالوا‏:‏ لا إنما سمعناه يسأل عن راهب في الطور فأرسل عمرو إلى بطرس فنزع خاتمه ثم كتب إلى ذلك الراهب‏:‏ أن ابعث إليّ بما عندك وختمه بخاتمه فجاء الرسول بقُلَّة شامية مختومة بالرصاص ففتحها عمرو فوجد فيها صحيفة مكتوب فيها‏:‏ ما لكمَ تحت الفسقية الكبيرة فأرسل عمرو إلى الفسقية فحبس عنها الماء ثم قلع البلاط الذي تحتها فوجد فيها اثنين وخمسين أردبًا ذهبًا مصريًا مضروبة فضرب عمرو رأسه عند باب المسجد فأخرج القبط كنوزهم شفقًا أن يبغي على أحد منهم فيقتل كما قتل بطرس‏.‏ 
**وعن يزيد بن أبي حبيب‏:‏ إن عمرو بن العاص استحل مال قبطيّ من قبط مصر لأنه استقرّ عنده أنه يُظهر الروم على عورات المسلمين ويكتب إليهم بدلك فاستخرج منه بضعًا وخمسين أردبًا دنانير‏.‏ 
قال ابن عبد الحكم‏:‏ وكان عمرو بن العاص رضي الله عنه يبعث إلى عمر بن الخطاب رضي اللّه عنه بالجزية بعد حبس ما كان يحتاج إليه وكانت فريضة مصر لحفر خلجها وإقامة جسورها وبناء قناطرها وقطع جزائرها مائة ألف وعشرين ألفًا معهم الطور والمساحي والأداة يعتقبون ذلك لا يدعون ذلك صيفًا ولا شتاءً ثم كتب إليه عمر بن الخطاب رضي اللّه عنه‏:‏ أن تختم في رقاب أهل الذمّة بالرصاص ويظهروا مناطقهم ويجزوا نواصيهم ويركبوا على الأكف عرضًا ولا يضربوا الجزية إلا على من جرت عليه الموسى ولا يضربوا على النساء ولا على الولدان ولا تدعهم يتشبهون بالمسلمين في ملبوسهم‏.‏ *

*وعن يزيد بن أسلم‏ :‏ أن عمر بن الخطاب رضي اللّه عنه كتب إلى أمراء الأجناد ‏:‏ أن لا يضربوا الجزية إلا على من جرت عليه الموسى وجزيتهم أربعون درهمًا على أهل الورق وأربعة دنانير على أهل الذهب *
*وعليهم من أرزاق المسلمين من الحنطة والزيت مدّان من حنطة وثلاثة أقساط من زيت في كل شهر لكل إنسان من أهل الشام والجزيرة وودك وعسل لا أدري كم هو ومن كان من أهل مصر فأردب في كل شهر لكل إنسان ولا أدري كم الودك والعسل وعليهم من البز الكسوة التي يكسوها أمير المؤمنين الناس ويضيفون من نزل بهم من أهل الإسلام ثلاثة أيام وعلى أهل العراق خمسة عشر صاعًا لكل إنسان ولا أدري كم لهم من الودك وكان لا يضرب الجزية على النساء والصبيان **وكان يختم في أعناق رجال أهل الجزية وكانت ويبة عمر في ولاية عمرو بن العاص ‏:‏ ستة أمداد‏.‏ 

**قال‏:‏ وكان عمرو بن العاص لما استوثق له الأمر أقرّ قبطها على جباية الروم فكانت جبايتهم بالتعديل إذا عمرت القرية وكثر أهلها زيد عليهم وإن قل أهلها وخربت نقصوا فيجتمع عرافوا كل فرية وأمراءها ورؤساء أهلها فيتناظرون في العمارة والخراب حتى إذا أقرّوا من القسم بالزيادة انصرفوا بتلك القسمة إلى الكور ثم اجتمعوا هم ورؤساء القرى فوزعوا ذلك على احتمال القرى وسعة المزارع ثم يجتمع كل قرية بقسمهم فيجمعون قسمهم وخراج كل قرية وما فيها من الأرض العامرة فيبتدئون ويخرجون من الأرض فدّادين لكنائسهم وحماياتهم ومعدياتهم من جملة الأرض ثم يخرج منها عدد الضيافة للمسلمين ونزول السلطان فإذا فرغوا نظروا لما في كل قرية من الصناع والأجراء فقسموا عليهم بقدر احتمالهم فإن كانت فيهم جالية قسموا عليها بقدر احتمالها وقلما كانت تكون إلا لرجل الشاب أو المتزوج ثم ينظرون ما بقي من الخراج فيقسمونه بينهم على عدد الأرض ثم يقسمون ذلك بين من يريد الزرع منهم على قدر طاقتهم فإن عجز أحد منهم وشكا ضعفًا عن زرع أرضه وزعوا ما عجز عنه على ذوي الاحتمال وإن كان منهم من يريد الزيادة أعطي ما عجز عنه أهل الضعف فإن تشاحوا قسموا ذلك على عدّتهم وكانت قسمتهم على قراريط الدنانير أربعة وعشرين قيراطًا يقسمون الأرض على ذلك‏.‏ *

*ولذلك روي عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم‏:‏ ‏"‏ إنكم ستفتحون أرضًا يذكر فيها القيراط وجعل لكل فدان عليهم ‏:‏ نصف أردب قمح ويبتين من شعير إلا القرظ فلم يكن عليه ضريبة والويبة ستة أمداد *
*وكان عمر بن الخطاب رضي اللّه عنه يأخذ ممن صالحه من المعاهدين ما سمى على نفسه لا يضع من ذلك شيئًا ولا يزيد عليه ومن نزل منهم على الجزية ولم يسم شيئًا يؤدّيه نظر عمر في أمره فإذا احتاجوا خفف عنهم وإن استغنوا زاد عليهم بقدر استغنائهم‏.‏ *
*عمرو بن العاص يرد رداً مباشراً صريحاً لأول وآخر مرة فى تاريخ الإسلام *
*وقال هشام بن أبي رقية اللخمي ‏:‏ قدم صاحب أخنا على عمرو بن العاص رضي اللّه عنه فقال له‏:‏ أخبرنا ما على أحدنا من الجزية فنصير لها‏.‏ 
فقال عمرو وهو يشير إلى ركن كنيسة ‏:‏ لو أعطيتني من الأرض إلى السقف ما أخبرتك ما عليك إنما أنتم خزانة لنا إن كثر علينا كثرنا عليكم وإن خفف عنا خففنا عنكم ومن ذهب إلى هذا الحديث ذهب إلى أن مصر فتحت عنوة‏.‏ 
وعن يزيد بن أبي حبيب قال‏:‏ قال عمر بن عبد‏:‏ العزيز أيُّما ذميّ أسلم فإن إسلامه يحرز له نفسه وماله وما كان من أرض فإنها من فيء الله على المسلمين وأيما قوم صالحوا على جزية يعطونها فمن أسلم منهم كانت داره وأرضه لبقيتهم‏.‏ 
وقال الليث‏:‏ كتب إلي يحيى بن سعيد ‏:‏ أن ما باع القبط في جزيتهم وما يؤخذون به من الحق الذي عليهم من عبد أو وليدة أو بعير أو بقرة أو دابة فإن ذلك جائز عليهم فمن ابتاعه منهم فهو غير مردود عليهم أن أيسروا وما أكروا من أرضهم فجائز كراؤه إلا أن يكون يُضر بالجزية التي عليهم فلعل الأرض إن ترد عليهم أن أضرت بجزيتهم وإن كان فضلًا بعد الجزية فإنا نرى كراءها جائزًا لمن يكراها منهم‏.‏ *

*أنواع الجــــزية  - وأرض من يموت من الأقباط ولا وريث له تؤول أرضه للمسلمين *

*قال يحيى‏:‏ فنحن نقول :‏ الجزية جزيتان ‏:‏ *
*جزية على رؤوس الرجال *
*وجزية جملة تكون على أهل القرية يؤخذ بها أهل القرية فمن هلك من أهل القرية التي عليهم جزية مسماة على القرية ليست على رؤوس الرجال فإنا نرى أنّ من هلك من أهل القرية ممن لا ولد له ولا وارث إن أرضه ترجع إلى قريته في جملة ما عليهم من الجزية ومن هلك ممن جزيته على رؤوس الرجال ولم يدع وارثًا فإن أرضه للمسلمين‏.‏ 
وقال الليث عن عمر بن العزيز‏:‏ الجزية على الرؤوس وليست على الأرضين يريد أهل الذمّة‏.‏ 

وكتب عمر بن عبد العزيز إلى حيان بن شريح ‏:‏ أن يجعل جزية موتي القبط على أحيائهم وهذا يدل على أنّ عمر كان يرى أنّ أرض مصر فتحت عنوة وأن الجزية إنما هي على القرى فمن مات من أهل القرى كانت تلك الجزية ثابتة عليهم وإن موت من مات منهم لا يضع عنهم من الجزية شيئًا‏.‏ 
قال‏:‏ ويحتمل أن تكون مصر فتحت بصلح فذلك الصلح ثابت على من بقي منهم وإن موت من مات منهم لا يضع عنهم ممن صالحوا عليه شيئًا‏.‏ 
قال الليث‏:‏ وضع عمر بن عبد العزيز الجزية على من أسلم من أهل الذمّة من أهل مصر وألحق في الديوان صلح من أسلم منهم في عشائر من أسلموا على يديه وكانت تؤخذ قبل ذلك ممن أسلم وأول من أخذ الجزية ممن أسلم من أهل الذمّة‏:‏ الحجاج بن يوسف ثم كتب عبد الملك بن مروان إلى عبد العزيز بن مروان‏:‏ أن يضع الجزية على من أسلم من أهل الذمّة فكلمه ابن حجيرة في ذلك فقال‏:‏ أعيذك بالله أيها الأمير أن تكون أوّل من سنّ ذلك بمصر فواللّه إن أهل الذمّة ليتحملون جزية من ترهب منهم فكيف نضعها على من أسلم منهم فتركهم عند ذلك‏.‏ *
*إلغاء الجزية عمن يسلم من الأقباط *
*وكتب عمر بن عبد العزيز إلى حيان بن شريح‏:‏ أن تضع الجزية عمن أسلم من أهل الذمة فإن الله تبارك وتعالى قال‏:‏ ‏"‏ فإن تابوا وأقاموا الصلاة وآتوا الزكاة فخلوا سبيلهم إن الله غفور رحيم ‏"‏ التوبة 5 وقال‏ :‏ ‏"‏ قاتلوا الذين لا يؤمنون باللّه ولا باليوم الآخر ولا يحرمون ما حرّم اللّه ورسوله ولا يدينون دين الحق من الذين أوتوا الكتاب حتى يعطوا الجزية عن يدٍ وهم صاغرون ‏"‏ التوبة 29‏.‏ 
وكتب حيان بن شريح إلى عمر بن عبد العزيز‏:‏ أما بعد‏:‏ فإن الإسلام قد أضر بالجزية حتى سلفت من الحارث بن ثابتة عشرين ألف دينارًا تمت بها عطاء أهل الديوان فإن رأى أمير المؤمنين أن يأمر بقضائها فعل فكتب إليه عمر‏:‏ أما بعد‏:‏ فقد بلغني كتابك وقد وليتك جند مصر وأنا عارف بضعفك وقد أمرت رسولي بضربك على رأسك عشرين سوطًا فضع الجزية عن من أسلم قبح الله رأيك فإن الله إنما بعث محمدًا صلى الله عليه وسلم هاديًا ولم يبعثه جابيًا ولعمري لعمر أشقى من أن يدخل الناس كلهم الإسلام على يديه‏.‏ *
*خطابات عمر بن الخطاب  ووالية عمرو بن العاص  بشأن الجزية والخراج من قبط مصر *
*قال‏:‏ ولما استبطأ عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه الخراج من قبل عمرو بن العاص كتب إليه‏:‏ بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم من عبد الله عمر أمير المؤمنين إلى عمرو بن العاص سلام الله عليك فإني أحمد إليك الله الذي لا إله إلا هو أما بعد‏:‏ فإني فكرت في أمرك والذي أنت عليه فإذا أرضك أرض واسعة عريضة رفيعة وقد أعطى اللّه أهلها عددًا وجلدًا وقوّة في بر وبحر وأنها قد عالجتها الفراعنة وعملوا فيها عملًا محكمًا مع شدة عتوهم وكفرهم فعجبت من ذلك وأعجب مما عجبت أنها لا تؤدي نصف ما كانت تؤدّيه من الخراج قبل ذلك على غير قحوط ولا جدب وقد أكثرت في مكاتبتك في الذي على أرضك من الخراج وظننت أن ذلك سيأتينا على غير نزر ورجوت أن تفيق فترفع إليّ ذلك فإذا أنت تأتيني بمعاريض تعبأ بها لا توافق الذي في نفسي لست قابلًا منك دون الذي كانت تؤخذ به من الخراج قبل ذلك ولست أدري مع ذلك ما الذي نفرك من كتابي وقبضك فلئن كنت مجرّبًا كافيًا صحيحًا إن البراءة لنافعة وإن كنت مضيعًا نطعًا إن الأمر لعلى غير ما تحدّث به نفسك وقد تركت أن أبتلي ذلك منك في العام الماضي رجاء أن تفيق فترفع إلي ذلك وقد علمت أنه لم يمنعك من ذلك إلا أن أعمالك عمال السوء وما توالس عليك وتلفف أتخذوك كهفًا وعندي بإذن الله دواء فيه شفاء عما أسألك فيه فلا تجزع أبا عبد اللّه أن يؤخذ منك الحق وتعطاه فإن النهر يخرج الدرّ والحق أبلج ودعني وما عنه تلجلج فإنه قد برح الخفاء والسلام‏.‏ 
فكتب إليه عمرو بن العاص‏:‏ بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم لعبد اللّه عمر أمير المؤمنين من عمرو بن العاص سلام الله عليك فإني أحمد الله الذي لا إله إلا هو‏.‏ 
أما بعد‏:‏ فقد بلغني كتابك أمير المؤمنين في الذي استبطأني فيه من الخراج والذي ذكر فيها من عمل الفراعنة قبلي وإعجابه من خراجها على أيديهم ونقص ذلك منها مذ كان الإسلام ولعمري للخراج يومئذٍ أوفر وأكثر والأرض أعمر لأنهم كانوا على كفرهم وعتوّهم أرغب في عمارة أرضهم منا مذ كان الإسلام وذكرت أن النهر يخرج الدر فحلبتها حلبًا قطع درها وأكثرت في كتابك وأنبت وعرضت وتربت وعلمت أن ذلك عن شيء تخفيه على غير خبر فجئت لعمري بالمقطعات المقدّعات ولقد كان لك فيه من الصواب من القول رصين صارم بليغ صادق ولقد عملنا لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ولمن بعده فكنا نحمد الله مؤدّين لأماناتنا حافظين لما عظم اللّه من حق أئمتنا نرى غير ذلك قبيحًا والعمل به شينًا فتعرف ذلك لنا وتصدّق فيه قلبنا معاذ اللّه من تلك الطعم ومن شرّ الشيم والاجتراء على كل مأثم فامض عملك فإن الله قد نزهني عن تلك الطعم الدنية والرغبة فيها بعد كتابك الذي لم تستبق فيه عرضًا ولم تكرم فيه أخًا والله يا ابن الخطاب لأنا حين يراد ذلك مني أشدّ غضبًا لنفسي ولها إنزاهًا وإكرامًا وما عملت من عمل أرى عليه فيه متعلقًا ولكني حفظت ما لم تحفظ ولو كنت من يهود يثرب ما زدت يغفر الله لك ولنا وسكتُّ عن أشياء كنتُ بها عالمًا وكان اللسان بها مني ذلولًا ولكن الله عظم من حقك ما لا يجهل‏.‏ 
فكتب إليه عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه‏:‏ من عمر بن الخطاب إلى عمرو بن العاص‏:‏ سلام عليك فإني أحمد إليك اللّه الذي لا إله إلا هو‏.‏ 
أما بعد‏:‏ فإني قد عجبت من كثرة كتبي إليك في إبطائك بالخراج وكتابك إلى بثنيات الطرق وقد علمت أني لست أرضى منك إلا بالحق البين ولم أقدّمك إلى مصر أجعلها لك طعمة ولا لقومك ولكني وجهتك لما رجوت من توفيرك الخراج وحسن سياستك فإذا أتاك كتابي هذا فاحمل الخراج فإنما هو فيء المسلمين وعندي من قد تعلم قوم محصورون والسلام‏.‏ 
فكتب إليه عمرو بن العاص‏:‏ بسم اللّه الرحمن الرحيم لعمر بن الخطاب من عمرو بن العاص سلام عليك فإني أحمد إليك اللّه الذي لا إله إلا هو أما بعد‏:‏ فقد أتاني كتاب أمير المؤمنين يستبطئني في الخراج ويزعم أني أحيد عن الحق وأنكث عن الطريق وإني والله ما أرغب عن صالح ما تعلم ولكن أهل الأرض استنظروني إلى أن تدرك غلتهم فنظرت للمسلمين فكان الرفق بهم خيرًا من أن نخرق بهم فيصيروا إلى بيع ما لا غنى بهم عنه والسلام‏.‏ 
وقال الليث بن سعد رضي اللّه عنه‏:‏ جباها عمرو بن العاص رضي اللّه عنه اثني عشر ألف ألف دينار وجباها المقوقس قبله لِسَنة عشرين ألف ألف دينار‏.‏ 
فعند ذلك كتب إليه عمر بن الخطاب بما كتب وجباها عبد الله بن سعد بن سرح حين استعمله عثمان رضي اللّه عنه على مصر أربعة عشر ألف ألف دينار فقال عثمان لعمرو بن العاص بعدما عزله عن مصر‏:‏ يا أبا عبد اللّه درت اللقحة بأكثر من درها الأوّل‏.‏ 
قال‏:‏ أضررتم بولدها فقال‏:‏ ذلك أن لم يمت الفصيل‏.‏ *
*وردان يرفض زيادة الجزية على الأقباط *
*وكتب معاوية بن أبي سفيان إلى وردان وكان قد ولي خراج مصر‏:‏ أنْ زِد على كل رجل من القبط قيراطًا فكتب إليه وردان‏:‏ كيف نزيد عليهم وفي عهدهم أن لا يزاد عليهم شيء‏.‏ 
فعزله معاوية وقيل في عزل وردان غير ذلك‏.‏ 
وقال ابن لهيعة‏:‏ كان الديوان في زمان معاوية أربعين ألفًا وكان منهم أربعة آلاف في مائتين مائتين فأعطى مسلمة بن مخلد أهل الديوان عطياتهم وعطيات عيالهم وأرزاقهم ونوائب البلاد من الجسور وأرزاق الكتبة وحملان القمح إلى الحجاز ثم بعث إلى معاوية بستمائة ألف دينار فضل‏.‏ 
وقال ابن عفير‏:‏ فلما نهضت الإبل لقيهم برح بن كسحل المهري فقال‏:‏ ما هذا ما بال مالنا يخرج من بلادنا‏.‏ 
ردّوه فردوه حتى وقف على باب المسجد فقال‏:‏ أخذتم عطياتكم وأرزاقكم وعطاء عيالكم ونوائبكم قالوا‏:‏ نعم قال‏:‏ لا بارك الله لهم فيه خذوه فساروا به‏.‏ 
وقال بعضهم‏:‏ جبى عمرو بن العاص عشرة آلاف دينار فكتب إليه عمر بن الخطاب بعجزه ويقول له جباية الروم‏:‏ عشرون ألف ألف دينار فلما كان العام المقبل جباه عمرو اثني عشر ألف ألف دينار وقال ابن لهيعة‏:‏ جبى عمرو بن العاص الإسكندرية الجزية ستمائة ألف دينار لأنه وجد فيها ثلاثمائة ألف من أهل الذمّة فرض عليهم دينارين دينارين والله تعالى أعلم‏*


*------------------------------*

* - من كتاب المواعظ والاعتبار في ذكر الخطب والآثار - الجزء الأول 17 من 16 - قام بتأليفه أحمد بن علي بن عبد القادر ، الحسيني ، العبيدي ، المقريزي ، تقي الدين ، أبو العباس - *

*الرابط الاسلامي*

*http://al-eman.com/Islamlib/viewchp.asp?BID=224&CID=17#s1*


----------



## under-taker (6 أكتوبر 2006)

كوبتك لقد تجاوزت حدودك وتماديت في قلة الادب ويبدو انك لم تتعلم ماهو الادب 
ولن ارد على امثالك لأن مستوى الحوار معاك دنيء  وانا لن انزل لهذا المستوى
ولكن حتى لاتقول عليا اتهرب بغباءك المعهود فأنا سوف اقوم بفتح موضوع مستقل للتحدث عن فتح مصر
ولكن دون الدخول معاك في حوار بل اريد شخص محترم للحديث لأني لا يشرفني ان اتحدث مع امثالك


----------



## Scofield (6 أكتوبر 2006)

under-taker قال:


> كوبتك لقد تجاوزت حدودك وتماديت في قلة الادب ويبدو انك لم تتعلم ماهو الادب
> ولن ارد على امثالك لأن مستوى الحوار معاك دنيء  وانا لن انزل لهذا المستوى
> ولكن حتى لاتقول عليا اتهرب بغباءك المعهود فأنا سوف اقوم بفتح موضوع مستقل للتحدث عن فتح مصر
> ولكن دون الدخول معاك في حوار بل اريد شخص محترم للحديث لأني لا يشرفني ان اتحدث مع امثالك



هى دى أخلاق رسولكم القذرة و هى دى طريقة المسلمين فى الهروب وأشكرك حبيبى كوبتيك على أظهار الحقيقة التى يخافونها الرب يباركك


----------



## Coptic Man (6 أكتوبر 2006)

under-taker قال:


> كوبتك لقد تجاوزت حدودك وتماديت في قلة الادب ويبدو انك لم تتعلم ماهو الادب
> ولن ارد على امثالك لأن مستوى الحوار معاك دنيء وانا لن انزل لهذا المستوى
> ولكن حتى لاتقول عليا اتهرب بغباءك المعهود فأنا سوف اقوم بفتح موضوع مستقل للتحدث عن فتح مصر
> ولكن دون الدخول معاك في حوار بل اريد شخص محترم للحديث لأني لا يشرفني ان اتحدث مع امثالك


 
*هل هذا جل رائيك وحكمتك في الرد عليا :t33: *

*وهل تظن انه يشرفني ان اتحاور مع حانوتي مثلك *

*ولكني ارد لانه من المحتمل ان هذا السؤال يشغل فكر البعض*

*وعندما تفتح موضوع لفتح مصر سوف تجدني فيه غصب عنك *

*لانه ليس منتداك ولا يمكنك ان تتحكم في احد *

*خصوصا اننا عندي من الكتب والمراجع الاسلامية اللي بتفضح كلام اللي زيك *

*حافظ لافاهم *


----------



## Coptic Man (6 أكتوبر 2006)

ٌREMON قال:


> هى دى أخلاق رسولكم القذرة و هى دى طريقة المسلمين فى الهروب وأشكرك حبيبى كوبتيك على أظهار الحقيقة التى يخافونها الرب يباركك


 
*شكرا اخي الحبيب ريمون*

*واحنا اتعودنا منهم علي كدا *

*دي بقت حاجة نمطية زيادة علي اللزوم *

*تدعوا للملل :smil12:*


----------



## free coptic (6 أكتوبر 2006)

*ليس لنا الا محبه المسيح*


----------



## Scofield (6 أكتوبر 2006)

free coptic قال:


> *ليس لنا الا محبه المسيح*



أكيد يجب أن نتمسك بمحبة بعضنا البعض وبمحبة ألهنا و مخلصنا يسوع المسيح له كل المجد و السلطان


----------



## under-taker (6 أكتوبر 2006)

ايها الاغبياء(وهذه ليست شتيمه فقد قالها يسوعكم لتلاميذه)
نسيتوا ماذا كان يفعل الرومان في قبط مصر واضطهادهم للمصريين الاقباط واستعبادهم 
نسيتوا ان الاقباط هما الي استغاثوا بالمسلميين لينقذوهم من بطش الرومان 
ولا ده مش قريتوه في كتب التاريخ يأغبياااء
وبشاهدم ابوكم الانباء بسنتي في برنامج عمرو اديب قال ان الرومان كانوا طاردين القس بنيامين
وعمرو بن العاص هو الي رجعه لمصر تاني
وبشهادة ابوكم شنوده 
ماكنتوش بتشوفوا ابوكم شنوده وهو بيقول عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه
ولا انتوا بس شاطرين تزوروا في التاريخ
ايها الاغبياء


----------



## under-taker (6 أكتوبر 2006)

تقدروا تكذبوا ابوكم شنوده وابوكم بسنتي
كلامكم ده يعني انكم بتكذبوا ابوكم شنوده وابوكم بسنتي يعني بالطريقه دي بتقولوا عليهم منافقين


----------



## Scofield (6 أكتوبر 2006)

مع أنك عايز تشتت الموضوع لكن
أحنا ملناش دعوة بده قال أيه وده قال أيه أحنا لينا بالتاريخ الذى يثبت أن عمرو بن المتعاص سرق مصر و أحتلها و لم يستغيث به أحد كما تقولون لان الله يقول "ملعون كل من أتكل على بشر"
وأذا كان حد أثتغاث بيه أسمحلى ده يبقى ميعرفش ربنا و لا سمع عنه حتى لو كان كبير الأساقفة بنفسه و قبل مجئ الأسلام لماذا تحمل المصرين الأتطهاد بدون طلب المساعدة؟ولا لما جه الاسلام أفتكرو أنه يتم أتطاهضم من الرومان و أستغاثو بيهم و على فكرة كان من الممكن لو المصرين عايزين يثتغيثو بأحد كانو أثتغاثو بالفرس الذين كانو يعادون الروم و كانت هتبقى فرصة عظيمة لتخليص المصرين من الروم على يد الفرس بمساعدة المصرين وكتبكم الخاصة بالتاريخ محرفة لاخفاء الحقيقة و هى أن المسلمين أحتلو و غزو مصر.


----------



## under-taker (6 أكتوبر 2006)

مين الي سرق مصر يامتعاص انت
هو عمرو بن العاص لما دخل مصر كانت مستقله؟
اومال الرومان كانوا بيعملوا ايه
كانوا جايين سياحه 
رد الاول ياشاطر قبل ماتهرطق بالكلام


----------



## Scofield (6 أكتوبر 2006)

طيب يا متعاص أنت أنا هسألك سؤال 
المحتل لما يحارب محتل و يأخذ الشئ المحتل منه و يفضل فيه مش برده يبقى محتل؟؟؟
زى أمريكا مثلا لما حاربت فى أفغانستان و العراق وحاربت الأرهابين و حركة طالبان و لسة باقية مش برده تبقى محتلة
أصل الحرامى لما يسرق حرامى برده أسمه حرامى يا متعاص
وعمر بن المتعاص حرامى زى محمده


----------



## under-taker (6 أكتوبر 2006)

ٌREMON قال:


> طيب يا متعاص أنت أنا هسألك سؤال
> المحتل لما يحارب محتل و يأخذ الشئ المحتل منه و يفضل فيه مش برده يبقى محتل؟؟؟
> زى أمريكا مثلا لما حاربت فى أفغانستان و العراق وحاربت الأرهابين و حركة طالبان و لسة باقية مش برده تبقى محتلة
> أصل الحرامى لما يسرق حرامى برده أسمه حرامى يا متعاص
> وعمر بن المتعاص حرامى زى محمده



ماكنتوش طلبتوا العون من المسلمين
بدل ماتشكروا المسلمين على انهم خلصوكم من ذل الرومان 
جايين دلوقتي تقولوا المسلمين احتلوا البلد
وبعدين دانتوا عدد الكنائس اكتر من عددكم انتوا في مصر
مين الي سمحلكم ببناء الكنائس
مش المسلمين؟؟؟
كتب التاريخ بتقول ان مصر عاشت 500 سنه عدد الاقباط فيها اكتر من المسلمين
ولولا ان الاسلام رحمكم ماكنتش انت ولا اجدادك عايشين لحد دلوقتي

اقرا كلام الرسول

"إذا افتتحتم مصر فاستوصوا بالقبط خيراً . فإن لهم ذمة ورحماً ".

"إذا فتح الله عليكم مصر فاتخذوا فيها جنداً كثيفاً فذلك الجند خير أجناد الأرض . لأنهم في رباط إلى يوم القيامة " 

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله


----------



## Coptic Man (6 أكتوبر 2006)

*عندك دليل محياد يا حانوتي اني الاقباط هما اللي استعانوا بالعرب الجرب*

*ولا تحب اخبطك دليل علي كذبك*


----------



## Scofield (6 أكتوبر 2006)

under-taker قال:


> ماكنتوش طلبتوا العون من المسلمين
> بدل ماتشكروا المسلمين على انهم خلصوكم من ذل الرومان
> جايين دلوقتي تقولوا المسلمين احتلوا البلد
> وبعدين دانتوا عدد الكنائس اكتر من عددكم انتوا في مصر
> ...


نشكرهم على حرق الكنائس و الأديرة نشكرهم على قتل كل من لم يدفع الجزية نشكرهم على الحد من الحرية الدينية نشكرهم على أنهم أتخذونا قلة وليس لنا رأى فى بلدنا و أرضنا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟نشكرهم على خطف المسيحين و أعتقالهم و تعزيبهم؟؟؟هل نشكر المحتل لانه أحتل الأرض؟وأذا كان جاء المسلمين لتحرير الأرض و مساعدتنا لماذا أستقرو فيها و لم يذهبو؟؟؟الم تقرأ التاريخ ألم تقرأ كيف أن أسبانيا أستغلت ضعف المسلمين و أرجعت أرضها فلو كانت مرحبة بهم لما طردتهم


----------



## Scofield (6 أكتوبر 2006)

وبخصوص قولك أن المسيحين جبناء فليس لاننا متحملين أضطهادكم و أحتلالكم لنا يبقى جبناء ولكننا ننفذ وصية الله بالمحبة و فى قدرتنا أن نجعلكم تنقرضون و لا يبقى حتى صرصار منكم 
وعندما تتكلم عن الجبناء تكلم أولا عن رسولك الذى هرب ووضع طفل فى السرير مكانه حتى يستطيع الهرب من الذين كانو يريدون قتله


----------



## ماهر (6 أكتوبر 2006)

ريمون لو سمحت صغر الخط بعد ازياده علشان انعرف نقرا


----------



## ماهر (6 أكتوبر 2006)

*وعندي ليك ايضا كم سؤال ، انا اعرفت من اقريب خالص بعد *

*سؤالي  **عن سبب دفع المسيح الجزية انه الواجب على المسيحي*

* ان يدفع **الجزية لانه المسيحية ديانة بناء ، فحضرتك معترض على *

*جزية المسلمين **ليه في حين ان المسيح قال اعطوا مال قيصر *

*لقيصر و* القدّيس بولس قال:"لتخضع كل نفس للسلاطين الفائقة، لأنه 

ليس سلطان إلا من الله والسلاطين الكائنة هي مرتَّبة من الله، حتى أن 

من يقاوم السلطان يقاوم ترتيب الله، والمقاومون سيأخذون لأنفسهم 

دينونة... لذلك يلزم أن يُخضع له ليس بسبب الغضب فقط بل أيضًا 

بسبب الضمير، فإنكم لأجل هذا توفون الجزية أيضًا... فاعطوا الجميع 

حقوقهم، الجزية لمن له الجزية، الجباية لمن له الجباية، والخوف لمن له 

الخوف، والإكرام لمن له الإكرام" (رو 13: 1-7)

لانك لو اعترضت على الكلام السابق للمسيح وبولص يبقى  بتعترض 

على اسس المسيحية . فخد بالك وانت بترد


----------



## Scofield (6 أكتوبر 2006)

under-taker قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههه
> ضحكتني
> بقى ربنا يرضا بقتل الاطفال والحمير وشق بطون الحوامل
> طيب دول ذنبهم ايه
> ...


أحنا عايشين فى خير ربنا و مفيش حد له فضل علينا غير ربنا


----------



## Scofield (6 أكتوبر 2006)

ماهر;98635 قال:
			
		

> *وعندي ليك ايضا كم سؤال ، انا اعرفت من اقريب خالص بعد *
> 
> *سؤالي  **عن سبب دفع المسيح الجزية انه الواجب على المسيحي*
> 
> ...


أولا أنا معترضطش على الجزية أنا أعترضت على أسلوب الغزاة بتاع عمر بن المتعاص
ثانيا الجزية التى يتكلم عليها الكتاب المقدس هى الضريبة التى تخدم البلد وليس لتخدم المحتل
وأسمه بولس مش بولص
هو أنت مبتعرفش عربى


----------



## ماهر (6 أكتوبر 2006)

> أنا أعترضت على أسلوب الغزاة بتاع عمر بن المتعاص


والي هوه ايه ؟! اقصدك مش واضح




> ثانيا الجزية التى يتكلم عليها الكتاب المقدس هى الضريبة التى تخدم البلد وليس لتخدم المحتل


 
واين هو دليك على ان جزية الرومان خدمت البلاد ؟ وكيف تفسر فقر احوال الناس اثناء فترة المسيح وكثرة الامراض لديهم ، وكيف
عرفت ان الرومان غير محتلين لأرض اليهود
في ذلك الوقت ؟ لانه سيترتب عليه انه الارض لمن يستولي عليها وليست لمن يعد الرب؟!صح





> وأسمه بولس مش بولص
> هو أنت مبتعرفش عربى


 

لما اتعدل اسم عمرو بن العاص  وانت بترد يبقى انسميه باسمه زي ما تحب


----------



## Scofield (6 أكتوبر 2006)

والي هوه ايه ؟! اقصدك مش واضح
قصدى أنه جاء ب3 شروط
أما الدفع أو تغير الدين أو القتل فهل تسمى هذا عدل؟؟؟؟

واين هو دليك على ان جزية الرومان خدمت البلاد ؟ وكيف تفسر فقر احوال الناس اثناء فترة المسيح وكثرة الامراض لديهم ، وكيف
عرفت ان الرومان غير محتلين لأرض اليهود
في ذلك الوقت ؟ لانه سيترتب عليه انه الارض لمن يستولي عليها وليست لمن يعد الرب؟!صح

أنا قلت أن الرومان غير محتلين؟؟؟فين قلتها؟أنا كل اللى قلته أنهم كانو يأخذون الضرائب من اليهود أما للأصلاح و الجزء الآخر للدولة الرومانية ثم أن اليهود كانو يأمرون الرومان بفعل أى شئ يريدونه كما طلبو بصلب المسيح و كان الرزمان يأخذون رأى الشعب و يحترمون الكهنة بدليل لو قرأت الأنجيل ستجد أن بيلاطس الرومانى خير الشعب أما أن يصلب المسيح أم لا فقالو نعم أصلبه وكانو يحترمون المعابد اليهودية وأما كثرة الأمراض فبسبب الخطايا التى يفعلها البشر فمثلا مرض البرص كان يعرف صاحبه أنه ذانى كالأيدز فى أيامنا هذه و كانت خطة الله أن يكون هناك مرضى لكى يشفيهم و يمجدو أسمه بعد أن يؤمنو به
لما اتعدل اسم عمرو بن العاص وانت بترد يبقى انسميه باسمه زي ما تحب
على راحتك بس مش هغيره و برده متعاص


----------



## دانى (7 أكتوبر 2006)




----------



## دانى (7 أكتوبر 2006)

*تعالوا الى يا مباركى ابى رثوا الملك المعد لكم من قبل تاسيس العالم*


----------



## My Rock (7 أكتوبر 2006)

*شكلك حتاخذ شلوت اسلامي تمام اذا ما تحترم نفسك يا حانوتي*


----------



## under-taker (7 أكتوبر 2006)

My Rock قال:


> *شكلك حتاخذ شلوت اسلامي تمام اذا ما تحترم نفسك يا حانوتي*



يلا ياله مانقصش غير خنزير زيك هو الي يقولي كدا
عاملين زي الفيران في الشارع جايين هنا تتبلطجوا علينا


----------



## My Rock (7 أكتوبر 2006)

under-taker قال:


> يلا ياله مانقصش غير خنزير زيك هو الي يقولي كدا
> عاملين زي الفيران في الشارع جايين هنا تتبلطجوا علينا


 
*اغلط فيا قد ما بدك, لن انزل لمستواك و لن ارد عليك, فأنت تعكس لنا اخلاق المسلم و اخلاق محمدك (قدوتك)*
*لكن اذا تقل ادبك على الاخرين سينتهي بك الحال خارج المنتدى مطردود و انت صاغر*


----------



## MRAHEB (7 أكتوبر 2006)

my rock سبحان الله مسوي عمرك ألحين مؤدب وإنت قليل أدب شوية عليك


----------



## My Rock (7 أكتوبر 2006)

MRAHEB قال:


> my rock سبحان الله مسوي عمرك ألحين مؤدب وإنت قليل أدب شوية عليك


 

ربنا يسامحك


----------



## Scofield (7 أكتوبر 2006)

My Rock قال:


> ربنا يسامحك



ولا يهمك حبيبى MyRock خليهم يكلمو نفسهم


----------



## under-taker (8 أكتوبر 2006)

انت بتستفذني وعامل دلوقتي بريء
ياسبحان الله


----------



## هايدى (12 أكتوبر 2006)

أيوه فعلا مسيحى سكران وراح خطفها و قالها تسلم و راح بعت 3رسائل للموبايل"تهدد والدها بانه يعاكسهم فى رزقهم ولذلك تم اختطاف الفتاه .. ثانى رساله تقول ان البنت غير راضيه بالاسلام .. والرساله الثالثه كانت تقول ان لم تسلم سيقتلوها" ولى سؤال هل هذا المسيحى أعترف بالأسلام وهو سكران 



__________________

لأَنَّهُ هكَذَا أَحَبَّ اللهُ الْعَالَمَ حَتَّى بَذَلَ ابْنَهُ الْوَحِيدَ، لِكَيْ لاَ يَهْلِكَ كُلُّ مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِهِ، بَلْ تَكُونُ لَهُ الْحَيَاةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ. 17 لأَنَّهُ لَمْ يُرْسِلِ اللهُ ابْنَهُ إِلَى الْعَالَمِ لِيَدِينَ الْعَالَمَ، بَلْ لِيَخْلُصَ بِهِ الْعَالَمُ.
فان كلمة الصليب عند الهالكين جهالة واما عندنا نحن المخلّصين فهي قوة الله.
فخرج وهو حامل صليبه الى الموضع الذي يقال له موضع الجمجمة ويقال له بالعبرانية جلجثة.


----------



## ro0ofa (12 أكتوبر 2006)

*الللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللله يســـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــامحهم*


----------



## هايدى (14 أكتوبر 2006)

*الدين المسيحى هو الحل*



```
[QUOTE][IMG]http://يسوع[/IMG][/QUOTE]
```
سأعيش العمر كارسا ... شاهدا حبك عجيب
مكرسا و عازما ... اتبعك حتى الصليب


----------



## mai (18 نوفمبر 2006)

:new2: 





Coptic Man قال:


> *عجبي لصفاقتك ايها الحانوتي *
> 
> *لو الاسلام فعلا دين سلام او حتي دين من اساسه فلماذا يدخل بحملة عسكرية *
> 
> ...


هذا كله على اساس ان مكانش فى حاجة اسمها حملة صليبية على فلسطين​وان مافيش حاجة بتحصل الان للعرب فى جميع البلدان العربية والاسلامية على يد الغربيين واللى اكثريتهم مسيحيين مع اختلاف المذهب ولكنهم مسيحيين​


----------



## servant_4jesus (24 نوفمبر 2006)

يا رجاله هو لورانس بس  دا كتير اوي ولا انتو مش متابعين   
 المسلمين بيتلككو مش لاقيين حجه
طب ياعم ياللي بتقول دا مسيحي  ... ايه حكايه المنقبات اللي كانو بيمشو وراها


----------



## DODY2010 (29 يوليو 2009)

ارجوكم انا مش قادرة احمل كلام ابونا المتنيح اثناسيوس بنيامين عن لورانس وجية و دى حلقة مهمة عندنا و عايزاها ضرورى
و شكرااا


----------



## DODY2010 (1 أغسطس 2009)

لو سمحتم عايزة احمل الحديث بتاع ابونا عن لورا لان دي حديث مهم لابويا الحبيب المتنيحفي الاسنسير


----------

